

Ubuntu Unity Dev Team AMA - sutro
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/k2nvl/we_are_the_ubuntu_unity_development_team_we_3/

======
msie
As expected, there are a number of complaints/fears about how non-configurable
Unity could be. For these expert users, if they don't like Unity there's
always KDE, Gnome or some other UI. I hope the Unity team, for the most part,
ignores these power users and optimizes the UI for novices. That would be
refreshing to see happen and might result in increased adoption of desktop
Linux by the general public. Think Different!

~~~
kevinpet
They've done that successfully enough that I just dumped my ubuntu netbook in
favor of a Mac. Ubuntu has been steadily removing all the advantages Linux has
for power users without counterbalancing improvements.

~~~
tung
Forgive me for being dense, but why not choose the 'classic desktop' option at
login, or 'sudo apt-get install gnome-panel' if it stops coming by default?

Is it a clash of ideology that caused you to jump ship? Because I find it hard
to believe somebody smart enough to find, download and partition their disks
to install Ubuntu would balk at the effort of customising their desktop to
suit their needs.

~~~
lurker19
It is a forward looking decision. If the Ubuntu team is committed to making
Ubuntu more confusing to use and introducing new bugs and breaking existing
features and ignoring old bugs, it is better to jump over to a platform that
issue heading in a better direction. It is sad that no major dev team is
working on building a usable powerful system. It is a necessary consequence o
the mainstreamization of computing, though. Every year power users are a
smaller fraction of the user base and therefore more relatively expensive to
support.

~~~
lobo_tuerto
"_If_ the Ubuntu team is committed to making Ubuntu more confusing to use and
introducing new bugs and breaking existing features and ignoring old bugs."

Sad thing is they aren't so your argument doesn't hold.

------
damncabbage
I love that they (like Gnome 3) are doing something awesome with the Linux
desktop, but I had to go back to Gnome 2 after a day because focus-follows-
mouse is missing and/or broken.

(Thanks to the disconnected menu bar business, they seem to be stuck in the
same "focus-follows-mouse is impossible" and "multi-monitor sucks forever"
hole that OS X fell into. I use both, which makes Unity doubly unusable for
me.)

------
1point1
Hi team,

What's in Unity that makes it cool?

Cheers

~~~
ericmsimons
The AMA is on reddit, not HN.

